# annoyed



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Is anyone else getting annoyed about all the forum chidishness?
Its starting to ruin it for me.
jon


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

yep...same here!!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

nope. i find it all highly amusing & dont give a shit what others have to say, everyone should speak their mind, if they care then cry about it, if they dont then continue life and ignore the shite


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I find it childish and annoying - but funny and rivetting too! :lol:


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

Juber said:


> nope. i find it all highly amusing & dont give a shit what others have to say, everyone should speak their mind, if they care then cry about it, if they dont then continue life and ignore the shite


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Swings and roundabouts I think, some posts seem a bit silly but then I dont have to read em or reply, to the most part I have become a forum addict and online a few times a day.... its an excellent place for info and knowledge sharing. Been so impressed with what all the others know about TT's and cars in general. I look forward to making it to a meet soon to see some of the great looking cars in the flesh and meet some of you..(in a non gay way of course :lol: :lol: )


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Hammer216 said:


> Swings and roundabouts I think, some posts seem a bit silly but then I dont have to read em or reply, to the most part I have become a forum addict and online a few times a day.... its an excellent place for info and knowledge sharing. Been so impressed with what all the others know about TT's and cars in general. I look forward to making it to a meet soon to see some of the great looking cars in the flesh and meet some of you..(in a non gay way of course :lol: :lol: )


I`d go along with that. 

Perhaps southjj would like to name names????

Go on..


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

The only thing i'm annoyed about is that someone has deigned to alter a PM i "RECIEVED"

This, i regard as blatant censorship and an invasion of my privacy!! :evil:

This just serves to erode my trust in this place :?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I dont usually complain, but the increased filth has made it so much more difficult to browse the forum at work...

here is a perfect example... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=28532&start=10

Wonder how long it takes to delete that...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is shocking! :x


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

The pics mentioned on that thread have been reported and they'll be removed shortly.

The same stuff was posted on another thread this morning and Jae deleted them very quickly.

Thanks for pointing it out here.

Cheers,
K


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

so what about my PM's being altered? :evil:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> so what about my PM's being altered? :evil:


Your PM's haven't been altered Digi. The forum software has had a couple of new word filters put in that automatically read over to anything and everything that is hosted/associated within this domain.

It's all done automatically, so for example, if I was to switch the word filters off now then your PM's would go back to how they were.

I will stress that NOTHING has been done that infringes anybody's privacy.


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Hammer216 said:


> Swings and roundabouts I think, some posts seem a bit silly but then I dont have to read em or reply, to the most part I have become a forum addict and online a few times a day.... its an excellent place for info and knowledge sharing. Been so impressed with what all the others know about TT's and cars in general. I look forward to making it to a meet soon to see some of the great looking cars in the flesh and meet some of you..(in a non gay way of course :lol: :lol: )


Dammit!!! You had my hopes up there for a second :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Am I missing something :roll: never got an invite forum which I'm not impressed about be a long time member here :wink: and haven't seen any childish banter either :?

Anyway seen it all before with new sites coming and going as with people.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Its a forum.

Its full of *people*.

What did you expect?

Someone put a load of *people *in Manchester tonight and entertained them with a football match.

Then they had a riot.

I've bolded the common denominator to help you out. Fell free to post questions if anyone needs further explanation. The main theme is, whilst a person is ok, people are dickheads. It's genetic.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Leg said:


> Its a forum.
> 
> Its full of *people*.
> 
> ...


Dude u and i speak the same language!!!


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> I dont usually complain, but the increased filth has made it so much more difficult to browse the forum at work...


Sorry, should I post less....?

8)


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Colinthecop said:


> amzchhabra said:
> 
> 
> > I dont usually complain, but the increased filth has made it so much more difficult to browse the forum at work...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Certainly not


----------

